# I shaved his ears!



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*a few more...*

and kisses for mama too!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He looks gorgeous! I think he really likes it too. What a beautiful family you have.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

PERFECT. I knew he would look good. I agree with BFF, cute kids!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OOOOOH! Look at that HANDSOME devil! What a great family!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He looks so great in that cut!!! Very handsome!! I really like it, and the pictures are great. I wish we were having that nice of weather here!


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

THANKS!!:elefant::marchmellow:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

When I first looked at that kisses for mama pic, I didn't realize you were on your knees...HOW TALL IS THAT POODLE?? LOL!

Very nice clean look. I think it suits him.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I love it! I honestly love male spoos with shaved ears. They look so handsome.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I think he looks really nice!!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm not usually a fan of shaved ears, but he looks great! Your kids are adorable. I have total hair envy LOL, with baby fine hair I've never been able to keep mine longer than shoulder length.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely look for him. He looks handsome and it totally suits him. He is very striking.


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*hehe*

I just got a call from my Mother-in-law. She was the one who introduced us to Standard poodles. She owned an apricot for 13 years. She lives out of town and just got Lincoln's pics.... Our conversation started like this,...
" What did you do to his tail!" :doh: I guess she doesn't like it! Oh well, I can't please everyone.  But I still like it!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

I think he looks fabulous! I had my mini's ears shaved too. I was going to do the tail but my whole family protested (my mom too, lol!), so I left it.


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

Dante's Mom said:


> I think he looks fabulous! I had my mini's ears shaved too. I was going to do the tail but my whole family protested (my mom too, lol!), so I left it.



I really like his tail too. It was shaved up to high anyway so I had no reservations. I never realized these grooming appointments would be so much fun. One day, when my baby is older) I may just try some grooming myself!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, he is a gorgeous parti! I may have to copy his look for Dante's next groom. Although his hair is soooo curly, I don't think I can get his bracelets to look that fluffy. I also wouldn't mind learning to do some of my own grooming.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Lincoln looks awesome! Love the ears and the tail!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I love the tail! It looks very masculine. If I were going to make one change, it would be to take off the bracelets.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I would take the bracelets off as well. It could also be grown out into a german trim if your groomer is familiar with it.


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

cbrand said:


> I love the tail! It looks very masculine. If I were going to make one change, it would be to take off the bracelets.


I will take the bracelets off after summer. We live in California and run frequently. I love the German trim, but I think he might get too hot this summer. I didn't want to leave his whole legs short because I think it looks funny. So I left him in the "modified" Miami for now. I really like how easy he is to maintain and dry. Do your spoo's get hot in summer with fluff?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

love it!!!
and i love his legs... they look so awesome with his coloring!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

He looks stunning (beautiful child, too)! I love the german clip, but it's a lot of hair . . .nice to see this modified miami clip with the shaved ears and tail. When I shaved Beau's ears, I added a faux diamond stud to one ear (one of those stick-on jewels), which was fun, and he knew he looked hot! lol


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

He looks very nice! I leave bracelets on in the summer sometimes as well, since I give my girls short haircuts for the summer.


----------



## TeddyTails (Apr 19, 2010)

I think Lincoln looks great! He is a beautiful Parti, great color and markings.


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have to admit, I haven't been the biggest fan of shaved ears. That's just one of my fav. things about a poodle, is long elegant ears. but WOW, I think it looks really great on him.... my opinion may be turning.


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks so much guys! I am really enjoying his new look and it is so much fun to have so many options.....


----------

